# Belt recommendation? lower back issues.



## SuperBane (Jun 27, 2014)

About ten years ago I slid / sled down some stairs.
Hurting my lower back on the left side.
It only ever irritated me every once in a while.

Low close to my ass near my spine.
It almost feels as if I could just get it to pop it would be fine.
You understand if you ever crack your knuckles neck or whatever, when one doesn't feel right and popping brings that relief.

Anyways back on track the only time I ever had problems with it was when I did heavy squats.
So I started doing hacks and rack pulls for deads about four inches max off ground.

I started doing conventional deadlifts again and I found it doesn't irritate me when lifting yet hours later I feel sore or a burn sensation.

It never hurts just feels irritated.

So I want to start using a belt to help me?
I've never used one before.
Don't know of a good brand?
Nor proper placement / use.

Call me dumb but like I said I've never used one.
I don't want to not do deadlifts either unless I truly have to.
I sure the **** don't want any type of surgery back related. No bueno.

Advice? Opinions?

Back day is my favorite. So I've been more cautious about how I move and carry things while at work. As well as focusing more on my posture. Trying to pinpoint my trouble.

It coukd very well be from deads themselves. I'm sure I don't round my back.
Perhaps I'm ****in up somewhere else.
I am tall.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm currently using the Inzer lever lock belt. The first belt I ever purchased but love it. I normally warmup without it and use it for my working sets. I wear mine as high up as I can, basically just below my ribcage.


----------



## Iron1 (Jun 27, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I'm currently using the Inzer lever lock belt. The first belt I ever purchased but love it. I normally warmup without it and use it for my working sets. I wear mine as high up as I can, basically just below my ribcage.



I have the same belt in 13mm thickness, love it.
I don't see myself going back to a prong style anytime soon.


----------



## woodswise (Jun 27, 2014)

I am loving my new Rehband belt.


----------



## snake (Jun 27, 2014)

I like a thin narrow belt that is flexible. I've had the same one for the last 30 years. At a PL comp. I had a dude jokingly say "What kind of a lifting belt is that? I beat my wife with a belt bigger than that." For the record, he was a weight class above me and I still out squatted him, but he had a nice belt.

On another note, Have you looked into an inversion table or boots? I can get that pop in the area you are talking about. Good stretch all the way down my back into my SI joint. It seems to also set my hips in nicely. Look into it, you'll thank me!


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 27, 2014)

Docd187123 said:


> I'm currently using the Inzer lever lock belt. The first belt I ever purchased but love it. I normally warmup without it and use it for my working sets. I wear mine as high up as I can, basically just below my ribcage.



Yea This^^^^^^^^^


If you have never used a belt before you have to learn how to use one so it helps you. 

Put the belt on as tight as possible. With a lever belt you should have to suck it in to get it hooked. Then crank down the lever. 


Fill your belly with air and push OUT against the belt. It will stabilize you spine on the inside with pressure. 

Don't squeeze your abs in. Push out.


----------



## Dtownry (Jun 27, 2014)

I have a bad back and arthritis and I powerlift.  Don't worry.

First is that the belt is a tool, not something to save your back.  It is not a back brace.  

First, strengthen your back!  Weighted hypers, reverse hypers, RDLs, dead bugs exercise, stretch the psoas and piriformis on off days religiously.  Train without a belt as much as you can BUT use it for heavier sets.  

Second, control inflammation during rest days!  Use a good NSAID like alieve or meloxicam.

Last, ice and heat on off days.  While you strengthen you will need it.  After a while it will get better and you can back off but it will take time.

All the belts suggested are great.  make sure it is AT LEAST  4" wide all the way around, made of leather, 6mm, 10mm is better, 13mm if you compete and lift really heavy shit. 

Good luck brother, it will get better trust me.


----------



## SuperBane (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks a lot guys.
I'm going to put all of this information to good use.
I sincerely appreciate the input.
-Bane


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 27, 2014)

Tight hips and hams will cause the lower back to round when you deadlift conventionally.  Keep those loose. A belt will help some but not bring complete relief. You might consider pulling sumo.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 27, 2014)

I have a inzer two prong. Absolutely love it. Inzer is one of the best but is pricey. They're are a few other companies making the lever belts that are cheaper if money is an issue. But it's worth the money cus these belts will last 20 years.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jun 27, 2014)

I use spud inc. triple ply (pob's recommendation) I never wanted to use a belt I figured I would be fine with out one . I like you had low back irritation on heavy squat and DL days. So I jumped in and I cant believe what I was missing. Added instant strength to both lifts and much less lower back usage in both lifts .

I also agree with pob as far as getting the hips really loose before DL I spend a good amount of time on my hips and hams before lifting , Also I don't know if anyone else does this but after I am in position on DL I take my deep breath in and then extend my legs all the way up until I feel the static stretch in my hams then come back down into position and pull . it seems to help me get lower and activate more legs into the lift reducing rounding 

good luck


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Jul 16, 2014)

Great thread.  I've had a bad back for years and really want to be able to go heavier on deads but am scared to death of it.  My back is at a point where if I have an 'episode' it will take me out completely for a few days and I won't be right for a couple of weeks.  I know I need surgery at some point but am doing all I can to strengthen up my back and core, been thinking about a belt.


----------

